# fog light bulbs?



## awp2000se (Aug 27, 2004)

what bulbs will work in our foglights? every application chart I look at doesnt have foglights listed for a 2000 altima. right now I have silverstar headlights and I want to match the color. any suggestions?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

your fog lights are supposed to be 881.... but what you have in your fog lights now are 880st's .... only cuz Slyvania didn't make a Silverstar version of the 881... You can check out Advance Auto Parts I know they have them... Just pull the bulb out before you go there just incase they are after market fog lamps. I have an 00 Altima and I have the stock ones.


----------

